# Wow, fasten your seat belt!!



## kkt3 (May 1, 2015)

So a cool thing about having way more pot than you can smoke is that we get to try different reefers. With a variety of plants we tend to mix them together and be like taste testers. Well, we ended up with a ton of roaches. So the other day I broke up a bunch and ended up with a half once of roach pot. Rolled up some roach reefers and smoke one. Wow, it was good stuff and packed a great punch for sure. Anybody else try this??


----------



## bigBUDk (May 2, 2015)

More then once and wow when i get that feeling in the back of my jaw i know its going to be a hell of a ride, plus i throw in the keef i collected and holy mother of god Im stuck to the couch


----------



## DG1959 (May 10, 2015)

LOL... many times.


----------



## nomoresnow (Jun 6, 2015)

Love the "end of the month roach off".


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 14, 2015)

I wonder how long some have gone back as generational joints can..... I suspect that if they do it right, it'll end up being just this dark matter pot that is outrageous.


----------



## bigBUDk (Jun 14, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> I wonder how long some have gone back as generational joints can..... I suspect that if they do it right, it'll end up being just this dark matter pot that is outrageous.


That Would be a steller concentrate


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nearly concentrate. I guess the taste would become acquired if someone wants to go back that far.


----------



## OrgyOfMadness (Jun 14, 2015)

i rip them through my bong. i roll keif and hash oil with my bud. i end up with some pretty potent doobies. they get a little goopy at the end so i just rip the side open on the roach and dump out bong tokes. they don't get all drippy and messy until they get hot so it is pretty easy to work with for the most part. i like the water filtering out as much of the gunk as it can.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ive seen a bong be used to just smoke a joint so it could be cooled down to enjoy. The joint was rolled with hash so the hash was hard to keep lit. Bong just provided a better toke.


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jun 14, 2015)

I always keep a roach stash for when my green is running low. 
I also like to blaze roach/crystal blast with the bongzkie


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 15, 2015)

You're taking me back to when I scraped out my bong for resin hits in college. Gutter Hits!!!!!!!


----------



## bigBUDk (Jun 15, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> You're taking me back to when I scraped out my bong for resin hits in college. Gutter Hits!!!!!!!


wow How that work out for you


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry I lost your post in the middle of some rookie business. It was outrageous. Scraping up a pipe, sometimes two and a buddy of mine would just tough it out with some sour candy like shock tarts and sour patch to cope with the taste. I will probably never do it as long as I have a steady supply of fresh pot to begin with but at any rate that could happen. I can't say this was bottom of the barrel it got us high but it's purely ridiculous when you watch from a distance. My buddy handed me a wad of the black resin and I roll this stuff up, look to my friend and say well shit we might as well be smoking opium. He laughs his ass off thinking and being thankful this was not the case. Oftentimes we were playing call of duty zombies until our high wore off, he asked me to bring my grinder one time and showed me the kief lid on the bottom. I never knew that was even on the grinder! We roll up some resin and proceeds to roll the ball in the kief. The rest is history but had we not done that, I wouldn't be looking at concentrates the way I do today.


----------



## Ministry Grower (Jun 27, 2015)

Second generations, used to do this when I had absolutely no reefer to toke on. I can't see myself doing this anymore, I don't want to think about all the bacteria on those roaches.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 28, 2015)

Ministry Grower said:


> Second generations, used to do this when I had absolutely no reefer to toke on. I can't see myself doing this anymore, I don't want to think about all the bacteria on those roaches.


Couldn't have said it better. I doubt Id ever smoke resin again knowing I have plenty of green . Although the roaches wouldnt be so much a problem if you cut off the first .5 
Cm. Unless someone is sick or just a serious fungal infection that has your roach covered in mold. Ive tried grinding roaches from blunts and the smell is a little bit stinky leaving a crappy residue in your grinder. I know some folks who wrapped a 3rd gen blunt because they smoked them often. I guess there is a point where someone may compare with a certain kind of wine being that it has an aquired taste but shit.... the amount of tar and resin packed together. Gee.


----------

